# Critique possible TB purchase!



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey guys, this guy is listed in my area as free, so i was thinking about going to look at him. What do you think in terms of conformation? He looks bum-high in some pictures and seems to stand under himself, but I'm no good at conformation, so I'd appreciate any critique! He's 15.2-15.3hh, and 8 years old. I know the photos aren't the best, but there's quite a few of them, so yeah, feel free to pick him apart.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd definitely go take a look. I see something odd going on with his front end, but I can't pin point it. Overall he looks like a decent using horse, he's cute, and he ties to quads  lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome, thank you! Anymore? I really want to know that he's a good enough riding horse and I shouldn't have issues with him based on his conformation before I go look. I'll probably be doing some pony club, a little jumping, maybe try my hand at hunting depending on his personality, and i'd love to do some endurance. I also do a lot of road riding, so I want to know that he isn't going to be harmed by this.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse. Take a look. Needs a better farrier and even ground to stand on. A bit straight through the hocks, but certainly worth a look.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice, solid horse. neck is set on a bit low, but correct work will build it up nicer.

go look~


----------



## ArabLuver (Aug 27, 2014)

It's hard to tell in the pictures because of the way he's standing. But for free, you could take a gamble. At best, he could be the greatest horse ever. At worst, you'll have to get rid of him.

He looks pretty well put together, might just need some proper conditioning.


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, the feedback was reassuring. If all goes to plan I'm going to look at this guy soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

He is definitely worth the look. He looks almost identical to a tb gelding i rode for awhile. He was 19 when we had to put him to sleep after he coliced and twisted his gut. 

Go take a look as mentioned he could either be amazing or not but for free the gamble might be worth it. Just be sure to take someone else with you. They might catch something that you dont.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

why is he free? I am always suspicious of "free".


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

i agree with tinyliny... He looks a very very nice horse. Too nice for free
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

He's free because the owner wants the best possible home: i.e. she's going to be picky. Not to mention he's an OTTB who's had a little work since he's been off the track, then left to mull for a good long while. He's probably going to be a lot of work, but with my other horse lame, I've got time to spare


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

totally fine. looks pretty decent as well-rounded, multi-discipline type .. not a world-beater for a racehorse, but I suppose that's why he's free ! 

I'd snap him up.


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

falling said:


> He's free because the owner wants the best possible home


That's actually a great sign, that he's not going to give you problems mentally, or internally ... he's probably well looked after, extremely important for your intentions.

Can you post his breeding out of curiousity ? Did he race, what was his name ?


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx (Jun 1, 2013)

very nice bone on this guy!


----------

